# Schleie blau: wie zerteilen?



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte zum ersten Mal Schleie blau ausprobieren. In sämtlichen Rezepten heißt es, mal soll den Fisch im Ganzen in einen Topf legen. Leider habe ich keinen Topf der für meine Schleie groß genug ist. Kann ich nicht einfach Kopf und Schwanzflosse abtrennen und nur den Rumpf ins Wasser legen? Oder spielt es beim Kochen eine Rolle, ob der Fisch vorne und hinten ganz, also geschlossen, ist?


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Juni 2021)

Spielt keine Rolle. Kannst auch 2 Filets nehmen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Juni 2021)

Super, dachte ich mir fast schon. Und wenn ich schon am Fragen bin: lässt sich das Rezept auch machen, wenn der Fisch vorher gefroren war? Habe gelesen, dass man besonders frische Fische verwenden soll, bei denen die Schleimschicht noch intakt ist.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juni 2021)

Geht auch mit schon mal gefrorenen Fisch 
Sie wird halt nicht so schön blau 
Wie klein ist den dein Topf bzw wie gross ist die Schleie dass sie nicht reinpasst, 
Ich binde ne Schleie genauso wie ne Forelle also Kopf und Schwanz zusammen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Juni 2021)

Lieber Oberfranke, du öffnest mir gerade die Augen. Zusammenbinden ist die Lösung (auf die ich selbst nicht gekommen wäre). Dann passt der Fisch natürlich in den Topf. Inzwischen habe ich den Kopf aber bereits abgetrennt. Aber beim nächstenmal werde ich das versuchen. Habe ja noch 3 Karpfen eingefroren (daher auch meine zweite Frage). Habe inzwischen auch ein Rezept gefunden, da wird der Karpfen auf ein Backblech gelegt und mit dem Sud übergossen. Er schwimmt dann allerdings nicht vollständig in der Flüssigkeit, sondern ist nur mit dem Übergossenen bedeckt. Ist auch eine Idee, vorausgesetzt der Fisch wird dabei nicht zu trocken. Oder man muss während des Backens zwischendurch nachgießen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juni 2021)

Wenn du einen Bräter hast,hättest du da Wasser einfüllen können
und den Fisch darin,............ im ganzen, zubereiten können.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juni 2021)

Auf nem Backblech geht auch, zwischendurch mal übergießen ist angezeigt.
Ich würde mir einfach für die Zukunft nen  Bräter kaufen, muss fei wirklich nicht der teuerste sein.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Juni 2021)

Bin gerade selbst überrascht, dass ich keinen Bräter besitze. Aber bisher hatte ich nie das Bedürfnis danach.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2021)

In einer Auflaufform oder einem feuerfesten Glasbehaelter geht das auch.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In einer Auflaufform oder einem feuerfesten Glasbehaelter geht das auch.


Logisch, wenn man hat.  
Wenn ich kaufen müsste/möchte dann aber nen Bräter, geeignet für Kochplatte und Röhre.

Es gibt so leckere Gerichte, bei denen ein Bräter klar im Vorteil ist.
Fisch blau, geschmorte Ochsenbacken, Forelle Canadisch (mit rohem Schinken), Feldhase mit Backpflaumen und Lebkuchensoße-oh man einfach nur lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2021)

wie funktioniert eine Küche ohne Bräter?
Singleküche ok, aber wehe wenn Gäste kommen


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2021)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Feldhase mit Backpflaumen und Lebkuchensoße-


mhhh, Norddeutsche Küche als Oberfranke?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juni 2021)

aber auch für einen ordentlichen bayrischen Schweinsbraten braucht man einen Bräter
Oder für einen mecklenburger Rippenbraten.
Also in ganz Deutschland wird mit Bräter gearbeitet,


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juni 2021)

Cheeseburger blau: wie zerteilen?

Dazu hätte es sogar ein Video gegeben.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mhhh, Norddeutsche Küche als Oberfranke?


Gibt es auch in oberfranken n der  traditionellen Küche


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie funktioniert eine Küche ohne Bräter?
> Singleküche ok, aber wehe wenn Gäste kommen


In meiner Singelküche, 4 Tassen, 4 Teller, 4 Schüsseln und ein Bräter!
In dem Teil mache ich alles und da ich die Röstaromen mag, gibt es auch nur Gebratenes daraus, wie sich das gehört.
Niemals würde ich sone arme Schleie zerkochen, auch nicht Blau, ist viel zu Schade dazu.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juni 2021)

Tinca à l'Orange - in der Auflaufform und mit ohne Schwanzflosse.


----------

